# Earthbound Coming To NA/EU Virtual Console 2013



## T-hug (Apr 17, 2013)

This morning at the Nintendo Direct conference, Nintendo president Satoru Iwata announced that Earthbound WILL be released on the NA Virtual Console in 2013.
No word as yet to an EU release.
If for some strange reason you have never played Earthbound, check out the following vid:


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 17, 2013)

I think I got ninja'd


----------



## Flame (Apr 17, 2013)

this better come to Europe... hopefully this will lead to mother 3 coming to west and new mother game.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 17, 2013)

Flame said:


> this better come to Europe... hopefully this will lead to mother 3 coming to west and new mother game.


 
New Mother game won't happen, it was confirmed after Mother 3's release.  Although a localized Mother 3 would be nice, just to compare it to the already fan translated version.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 17, 2013)

Flame said:


> this better come to Europe... hopefully this will lead to mother 3 coming to west and new mother game.


 
it is, watch the Nintendo Direct video again.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 17, 2013)

When are SNES games coming to the 3DS.  We get a new a yoshi island and link to the past, so Nintendo should release the SNES versions for the 3DS


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 17, 2013)

Miiverse is a damn powerful tool to communicate with developers such as Nintendo, seems like it's the only place they'll actually listen to us. First they changed the 50Hz EU VC releases BS thanks to complaints, then Ubisoft quickly got to hear how people were disappointed by the delay (for better or for worse) and now they decide to release Earthbound because of Miiverse fan input!

Hopefully they'll continue to utilize Miiverse as one of their main feedback sources.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't care about Earthbound. I read everything about the 3 games and it seems like a generic indie rpg. I can see why Nintendo stop making new ones.


----------



## Chary (Apr 17, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> I don't care about Earthbound. I read everything about the 3 games and it seems like a generic indie rpg. I can see why Nintendo stop making new ones.


Careful there, you might just have started a flame war.


I'm surprised Nintendo is doing this. Just goes to show, if you beg enough about a series, something might happen.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll buy a WiiU and a copy of Earthbound just to show Nintendo how I effin' love them for listening to their userbase.


----------



## bowser (Apr 17, 2013)

Wait a minute, this isn't coming for the 3DS?!


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 17, 2013)

TheCasketMan said:


> When are SNES games coming to the 3DS. We get a new a yoshi island and link to the past, so Nintendo should release the SNES versions for the 3DS


Super Mario world is coming for WiiU VC so I doubt the 3DS will get any snes love..


----------



## deshayzilla (Apr 17, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I'll buy a WiiU and a copy of Earthbound just to show Nintendo how I effin' love them for listening to their userbase.


 
I already got the Wii U. Now I have to play my least favorite game...the waiting game.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 17, 2013)

They confirmed a EU release in the European Direct. First time we're seeing an official release here!



raulpica said:


> I'll buy a WiiU and a copy of Earthbound just to show Nintendo how I effin' love them for listening to their userbase.


Maybe you can change the title to include EU... please?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 17, 2013)

deshayzilla said:


> I already got the Wii U. Now I have to play my least favorite game...the waiting game.


 
Isn't that a pack-in with the Wii U?


----------



## deshayzilla (Apr 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Isn't that a pack-in with the Wii U?


 
No, it was a pack-in that came with my Wii. I'm just playing it through the vWii on the Wii U.
I would love the waiting game on the Wii U, it would look amazing in HD!


----------



## emigre (Apr 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Isn't that a pack-in with the Wii U?


 
Nah, the WiiU was packed with no gaems.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 17, 2013)

Damn someone beat me to it but...

I just had a damn game orgasm after knowing about this.



chartube12 said:


> I don't care about Earthbound. I read everything about the 3 games and it seems like a generic indie rpg. I can see why Nintendo stop making new ones.


 Lol, oh rly? Then explain me this, most SNES RPG games were about swords, and magic and shit, EarthBound isn't, not to mention its successor, MOTHER 1 (Also known as EarthBound Zero) was a huge hit on Japan and they were considering releasing to other countries, but for some odd reasons, they didn't. 

Mother 3 was successfull after EarthBound, so damn successfull that crazy fans (yes we are crazy) released a 'perfect' Mother 3 un-official english translation.

Can you explain me in how the hell is EarthBound a generic indie rpg game? Nintendo (Shigesato Itoi) stopped making games because, after Mother 3, he clearly said he WASN'T GONNA MAKE ANY MORE MOTHER GAMES.
Not to mention EarthBound was also a huge hit on Japan, but they decided to throw a coin in the air and say ''fuck it'' and release EarthBound outside of Japan, the first official Mother game to ever be released in the US, of course it was a comercial failure, after that they learned from their mistake and since then they have NEVER released another Mother game outside of Japan.


----------



## deshayzilla (Apr 17, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Damn someone beat me to it but...
> 
> I just had a damn game orgasm after knowing about this.


 
I had more double takes than was necessary at my computer monitor, mixed with a grabbag of emotions. It was awesome!


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 17, 2013)

deshayzilla said:


> I had more double takes than was necessary at my computer monitor, mixed with a grabbag of emotions. It was awesome!


Finally we can show Nintendo we are hard core EarthBound fans, show them we can handle another Mother game.


----------



## tbgtbg (Apr 17, 2013)

Wasn't there some issue with the music keeping it from being released? Wonder if they'll have to butcher it, or if they found some other solution.


----------



## deshayzilla (Apr 17, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> Wasn't there some issue with the music keeping it from being released? Wonder if they'll have to butcher it, or if they found some other solution.


That was the theory for a while now, a theory that apparently came from someone at Nintendo. However for the re-release in Japan last month they made very little changes to the overall game. All the music was intact as well. Hopefully this remains true for the North America and Europe releases.


----------



## emigre (Apr 17, 2013)

In fairness lads, Shin Megami Tensei>>>Earthbound/Mother


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 17, 2013)

emigre said:


> In fairness lads, Shin Megami Tensei>>>Earthbound/Mother


You got guts for posting that on a EarthBound thread.


----------



## earlynovfan (Apr 17, 2013)

So wait..will it only be on the WiiU Virtual Console?
Not the Wii?


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 17, 2013)

earlynovfan said:


> So wait..will it only be on the WiiU Virtual Console?
> Not the Wii?


Guess not but, the good thing is you can play EarthBound on the Wii U gamepad.


----------



## earlynovfan (Apr 17, 2013)

Ugh, but I don't have a WiiU! DX


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 17, 2013)

earlynovfan said:


> Ugh, but I don't have a WiiU! DX


Me either, but it's worth buying.


----------



## deshayzilla (Apr 17, 2013)

earlynovfan said:


> Ugh, but I don't have a WiiU! DX


 
Yeah starting to seem worth it now. I'm happy with it so far and all I have is Sonic Racing Transformed, NSMB U, and NintendoLand. So far it's entertained me.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 17, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Lol, oh rly? Then explain me this, most SNES RPG games were about swords, and magic and shit, EarthBound isn't, not to mention its successor, MOTHER 1 (Also known as EarthBound Zero) was a huge hit on Japan and they were considering releasing to other countries, but for some odd reasons, they didn't. *That isn't a huge generalization or anything. Nope. Also, just being different doesn't necessarily mean better. Also, Nintendo didn't bring the game over because they figured it wouldn't be profitable - especially considering the SNES was just about to launch. Link.*
> 
> Mother 3 was successfull after EarthBound, so damn successfull that crazy fans (yes we are crazy) released a 'perfect' Mother 3 un-official english translation. *How does that necessarily equate to success? VG Chartz states that the game only sold 0.39 million copies in Japan. I don't know the game's budget, but that doesn't exactly scream huge success to me.*
> 
> ...


 
Too easily rused, 3/10.


----------



## emigre (Apr 17, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> You got guts for posting that on a EarthBound thread.


 
Not really cos it's true. Shin Megami Tensei>>>Earthbound/Mother


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 17, 2013)

emigre said:


> Not really cos it's true. Shin Megami Tensei>>>Earthbound/Mother


Sure it is son, sure it is.


----------



## emigre (Apr 17, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Sure it is son, sure it is.


 
One is series which has earned critical acclaim for deep stories, inventive gameplay and amazing versatility. The other is a series which Nintendo have tried to ignore.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 17, 2013)

emigre said:


> One is series which has earned critical acclaim for deep stories, inventive gameplay and amazing versatility. The other is a series which Nintendo have tried to ignore.


It seems you never tried EarthBound before.


----------



## emigre (Apr 17, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> It seems you never tried EarthBound before.


 
I have. And yes, MegaTen is far superior.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 17, 2013)

Get yer cocks out lads, time for a good ol' fashioned Earthbound circlewank.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 17, 2013)

emigre said:


> I have. And yes, MegaTen is far superior.


 





I'm still wondering why would you post those kind of opinions against a game in which, this thread is about.


----------



## emigre (Apr 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Get yer cocks out lads, time for a good ol' fashioned Earthbound circlewank.


 
Earthbond truly is the most overrated underrated game ever.



Yepi69 said:


> I'm still wondering why would you post those kind of opinions against a game in which, this thread is about.


 
Both games are RPGs which were set in a contemporary setting. Ergo it perfectly reasonable to make my earlier remark.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I'm still wondering why would you post those kind of opinions against a game in which, this thread is about.



Game developers, much like everybody else, are noted for less than infinite resources. Should then a developer announce a new project and someone can form an opinion as to why that might be a less than stellar use of time a forum dedicated to discussion of such things would be the place to do it.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> /snippity snip
> 
> Earthbound failed because of terrible, terrible marketing. They literally advertised the game with the slogan "This game stinks!" Releasing the title right at the end of the SNES' lifespan only added to the mess. Nintendo really has no one to blame but themselves for its failure.


Not only that, but they technically only released a $100 "collectors' edition" (including a player's guide and extras) with no standard edition available. I couldn't see an average person spending $30-$40 more for a game they've never heard about.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 17, 2013)

Why did I think this was coming to the 3DS? I'm dumb lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 17, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> I don't care about Earthbound. I read everything about the 3 games and it seems like a generic indie rpg. I can see why Nintendo stop making new ones.


 
I think you forgot these at home












Yepi69 said:


> Damn someone beat me to it but...
> 
> I just had a damn game orgasm after knowing about this.
> 
> ...


Hey cut him some slack, he can't help being a misguided 14 year-old COD tard.



emigre said:


> Earthbond truly is the most overrated underrated game ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Both games are RPGs which were set in a contemporary setting. Ergo it perfectly reasonable to make my earlier remark.


 
O RLY?


----------



## nachoscool (Apr 17, 2013)

All we need now is the entire trilogy remade for either 3ds or Wii U.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 17, 2013)

deshayzilla said:


> That was the theory for a while now, a theory that apparently came from someone at Nintendo. However for the re-release in Japan last month they made very little changes to the overall game. All the music was intact as well. Hopefully this remains true for the North America and Europe releases.


The issue wasn't JPN-centric in the first place though.




emigre said:


> One is series which has earned critical acclaim for deep stories, inventive gameplay and amazing versatility. The other is a series which Nintendo have tried to ignore.


Which is why Smash Bros has always included at least one (2 with Brawl) main characters from the games as playable combatants, and in the second and third games has at least two stages each from the game series, with statues of characters in both games, and the third game even having assist trophies and stickers with Mother characters.

Wait...


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 17, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The issue wasn't JPN-centric in the first place though.
> 
> 
> Which is why Smash Bros has always included at least one (2 with Brawl) main characters from the games as playable combatants, and in the second and third games has at least two stages each from the game series, with statues of characters in both games, and the third game even having assist trophies and stickers with Mother characters.
> ...


 
Ignore him, he's being a douche troll.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 18, 2013)

emigre said:


> One is series which has earned critical acclaim for deep stories, inventive gameplay and amazing versatility. The other is a series which Nintendo have tried to ignore.


So you're saying Earthbound hasn't earned tremendous critical acclaim? Hmm.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 18, 2013)

emigre said:


> In fairness lads, Shin Megami Tensei>>>Earthbound/Mother


 
Words spoken from a true Weeaboo.


Anyways, I have no idea what the hell Earthbound/Mother is and I have no idea why I should care for the series. But I'll buy it anyways.

I know someone on a site that shall not be named had a link to some fan translation of a mother game, still don't see what the big hubbub is.


----------



## Dork (Apr 18, 2013)

Is this the thread where we ask for a Mother 3 localization?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Words spoken from a true Weeaboo.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I have no idea what the hell Earthbound/Mother is and I have no idea why I should care for the series. But I'll buy it anyways.
> ...


 
Ever play Ness on SSBB or any Smash game? That guy.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 18, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Ever play Ness on SSBB or any Smash game? That guy.


oh ya I know who's in it and shit, Ness, Claus, Lucas and all that, but I don't know the whole ideal behind it. But to be honest, I'll buy it anyways. Even if it's not my cup of tea, it has big demand out for it so I'll buy it to support the people who do like it.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Words spoken from a true Weeaboo.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I have no idea what the hell Earthbound/Mother is and I have no idea why I should care for the series. But I'll buy it anyways.
> ...


Knowing the games you play you'll probably like it. Think of running around 1980s/90s America fighting wacky enemies with a great soundtrack and great dialogue that will make you want to talk to *almost* every NPC. It's the little details that make this game great.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 18, 2013)

So this is just a Wii-U thing? As much as I love the Mother series it's still not going to get me to buy a Wii-U.

EARTHBOUND FOR 3DS PLEASE


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 18, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> So this is just a Wii-U thing? As much as I love the Mother series it's still not going to get me to buy a Wii-U.
> 
> EARTHBOUND FOR 3DS PLEASE


 
I say no. This is one of the many incentives to buy a WiiU, keep it exclusive to WiiU please.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I say no. This is one of the many incentives to buy a WiiU, keep it exclusive to WiiU please.


 
Because people will spend $300+ on a new console for a 25 year old game that's stupidly easy to find ROMs for, right?

Nintendo might as well let as many people enjoy it as possible. It's not going to change sales one way or the other, so there's no harm in it.


----------



## earlynovfan (Apr 18, 2013)

You know, I originally agreed with emigre, because in all honesty, I DO like ShinMegami Tensei a bit more than the Mother series. But now it's turned into the huge douchy argument calling Mother an overrated game. I shall withdraw my opinion, though I kind of hope this continues, this was getting good.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 18, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Because people will spend $300+ on a new console for a 25 year old game that's stupidly easy to find ROMs for, right?
> 
> Nintendo might as well let as many people enjoy it as possible. It's not going to change sales one way or the other, so there's no harm in it.


 
You interpreted what I said as this being the only reason.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You interpreted what I said as this being the only reason.


 
It's not even _a_ reason. It isn't even _a_ factor. Let's not pretend otherwise.


----------



## earlynovfan (Apr 18, 2013)

STOP IT YOU MONSTERS!
YOU'RE TEARING THIS FAMILY APART!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 18, 2013)

Gahars said:


> It's not even _a_ reason. It isn't even _a_ factor. Let's not pretend otherwise.


 kk hun, w/e u say.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I say no. This is one of the many incentives to buy a WiiU, keep it exclusive to WiiU please.


 
I wouldn't call it an incentive.


----------



## 2ndApex (Apr 18, 2013)

I've got it on CATSFC but once I get a Wii U (waiting for Star Fox/Metroid Prime/Smash/Anything) I'm definitely buying this to show some love for the series.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> kk hun, w/e u say.


 
Says the man who thinks an easily attainable 25 year old game will influence someone's decision to purchase a console. Wanting it to be so won't make it so.

...Or are you saying that the Wii U is in such dire straights that it has to rely on the SNES' back catalog?


----------



## Forstride (Apr 18, 2013)

I never understood the hype for Earthbound.  It's an 18 year old game, one that so many people have already played, whether it was a legitimate copy, or pirated.  It's really not that special IMO...Maybe that's because I've never played it, or because I'm not really a fan of RPGs to begin with.  Regardless, it's definitely overhyped, and the fans are some of the worst I've ever seen of any game (It's always RPGs that have the crazily obsessed fans...Remember Operation Rainfall?).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 18, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Says the man who thinks an easily attainable 25 year old game will influence someone's decision to purchase a console. Wanting it to be so won't make it so.
> 
> ...Or are you saying that the Wii U is in such dire straights that it has to rely on the SNES' back catalog?


kk hun, w/e u say


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 18, 2013)

master trole 2k13

Don't worry guys when your point is a load of shit just feign humor and you'll look like a PhD holder.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 18, 2013)

Related?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 18, 2013)

Forstride said:


> I never understood the hype for Earthbound. It's an 18 year old game, one that so many people have already played, whether it was a legitimate copy, or pirated. It's really not that special IMO...Maybe that's because I've never played it, or because I'm not really a fan of RPGs to begin with. Regardless, it's definitely overhyped, and the fans are some of the worst I've ever seen of any game (It's always RPGs that have the crazily obsessed fans...Remember Operation Rainfall?).


 
You clearly don't know what a rabid Final Fantasy VII or World of Warcrack fan is do you? If you want overrated and rabid fans, look at COD, Halo and Final Fantasy VII. At least show us an example instead of making remarks without backing yourself up.


----------



## rob4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Forstride said:


> I never understood the hype for Earthbound..... Maybe that's because I've never played it.


 
Do yourself a favor and play the mother series. Then, you will understand the hype.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 18, 2013)

To add some balance: I tried Earthbound. I didn't like it.

Now, to add some intelligence: how many of you bought a Wii for a single eshop title? I mean, really? Did you buy a 3DS just for the eshop as well? If so, you may want to prioritize how you choose to spend large quantities of money on pieces of gaming hardware. It's undeniable that this is an easily attainable game, and saying something like "I'm buying a Wii U just for this" is incredibly stupid. There's no other way to see it. It isn't as if this is a glorious HD remake or something. This is the exact same game you could download off of ten sites I could name off the top of my head. This is just a ROM being sold to you for whatever amount of cash. It will feel about as authentic as playing it on your PC.

If you're a fan, that's cool. Be reasonable at least, though. If you're going to spend $300 for a digital copy of an SNES game, you might as well hit ebay and buy an SNES and the game. For about $300, you'll certainly be able to get your hands on both, which I figure would be far more worthwhile if you're that big of fans. Otherwise, don't attack the people who are actually being smart about the fact that this is no different than any other eshop release of a game on a console ever.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 18, 2013)

So will Earthbound fanatics finally shut up about it?  Can I stop hearing about it for a few days, the whole "Oh why won't dum nintendo bring it stateside hurr?"?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 18, 2013)

GreatZimkogway said:


> So will Earthbound fanatics finally shut up about it? Can I stop hearing about it for a few days, the whole "Oh why won't dum nintendo bring it stateside hurr?"?


 
You won't get that from me, I've had it on my Wii for a loooong time.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 18, 2013)

GreatZimkogway said:


> So will Earthbound fanatics finally shut up about it? Can I stop hearing about it for a few days, the whole "Oh why won't dum nintendo bring it stateside hurr?"?


No.  They're going to cry for Mother 3 to be translated and released outside of Japan as well.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 18, 2013)

What's this game about? I mean I've never heard or played it. Why so much hype?


----------



## Tigran (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey... at least the people asking or Earthbound are nicer and way less annoying than the "FF7! MOAR FF7! I NEED TO STROKE OFF TO TIFFA TITS! MAOR FF7! NOW YOU DUMB SQUARETARDS! MOAR FF7!"


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 18, 2013)

Tigran said:


> Hey... at least the people asking or Earthbound are nicer and way less annoying than the "FF7! MOAR FF7! I NEED TO STROKE OFF TO TIFFA TITS! MAOR FF7! NOW YOU DUMB SQUARETARDS! MOAR FF7!"


 
You got that right. That fanbase is far too rabid.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 18, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Because people will spend $300+ on a new console for a 25 year old game that's stupidly easy to find ROMs for, right?
> 
> Nintendo might as well let as many people enjoy it as possible. It's not going to change sales one way or the other, so there's no harm in it.


I agree with you, but to play devil's advocate...

Some people don't emulate. Even people like myself, who used to emulate. Earthbound on SNES will run you a good $250 or more online (I haven't checked the price recently, so I might be off a bit). Meanwhile, for just $50 more, I can get a new generation nintendo console that will have that game as a VC title with upgraded resolution and off TV play, probably for no more than $8. Additionally, I get access to new games and, even though the Wii U library is scant right now, it'll fill up with Nintendo first party titles eventually, at least.

From that perspective, I think it's actually rather feasible that someone would rather buy a Wii U to get a game for $8 that has more convenient features and have access to an entire new system's library which will get support for the next 6+ years, rather than spend $250+ for just a used copy of the original game. Unless you seriously value collecting original carts (like me), of course.


----------



## emigre (Apr 18, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The issue wasn't JPN-centric in the first place though.
> 
> 
> Which is why Smash Bros has always included at least one (2 with Brawl) main characters from the games as playable combatants, and in the second and third games has at least two stages each from the game series, with statues of characters in both games, and the third game even having assist trophies and stickers with Mother characters.
> ...





soulx said:


> So you're saying Earthbound hasn't earned tremendous critical acclaim? Hmm.


 
Guys, I'm being a dick! You've seen me act like this dozens of times.

Plus Shin Megami Tensei>>>Earthbound/Mother.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey let's make fun of other fanbases because that makes the Earthbound one seem less rabid, right?

That's like saying Mussolini wasn't a bad guy because he wasn't Hitler. Doesn't change the fact that he was still a shitbag.

Also implying that the Earthbound fanbase isn't as rabid as any other fanbase in existence.

EDIT: In general if your point lies on "Others are worse than us" then your point is fucking terrible.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> kk hun, w/e u say


At this point bro, you've just lost this round


----------



## Gahars (Apr 18, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I agree with you, but to play devil's advocate...
> 
> Some people don't emulate. Even people like myself, who used to emulate. Earthbound on SNES will run you a good $250 or more online (I haven't checked the price recently, so I might be off a bit). Meanwhile, for just $50 more, I can get a new generation nintendo console that will have that game as a VC title with upgraded resolution and off TV play, probably for no more than $8. Additionally, I get access to new games and, even though the Wii U library is scant right now, it'll fill up with Nintendo first party titles eventually, at least.
> 
> From that perspective, I think it's actually rather feasible that someone would rather buy a Wii U to get a game for $8 that has more convenient features and have access to an entire new system's library which will get support for the next 6+ years, rather than spend $250+ for just a used copy of the original game. Unless you seriously value collecting original carts (like me), of course.


 
Again, I think you're overestimating the draw of the game here. Earthbound has pretty niche appeal, and those in the fanbase have likely already played the game to their heart's content. People who fit in the game's niche (internet dwelling NERDS) are much more likely to emulate or pirate the game than any other demographic - you and I might not, but we can't exactly speak for everyone. Some of the fanbase might go out of their way to purchase a copy legitimately, but I doubt the majority will. So that just leaves us with a small group of people who fit the game's niche, refuse to emulate Earthbound, and want it so badly it factors into their decision to buy a $300+ console.

Considering that Nintendo doesn't even think the games can sell on their own merits (Mother 3 never even left Japan), I really doubt that Nintendo puts much stock in this at all.

It's better for the brand if Nintendo offers it to as many Nintendo fans as they can. The more platforms it's available on, the more people can play the games - and, perhaps, the more the fanbase can grow. That seems like a better move for the future of the franchise than locking it to one console to draw a demographic that may not even exist.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hey let's make fun of other fanbases because that makes the Earthbound one seem less rabid, right?
> 
> That's like saying Mussolini wasn't a bad guy because he wasn't Hitler. Doesn't change the fact that he was still a shitbag.
> 
> ...


I agree with you but... comparing fanbases to Hitler and Mussolini, really? Serious, much? 


Gahars said:


> Again, I think you're overestimating the draw of the game here. Earthbound has pretty niche appeal, and those in the fanbase have likely already played the game to their heart's content. People who fit in the game's niche (internet dwelling NERDS) are much more likely to emulate or pirate the game than any other demographic - you and I might not, but we can't exactly speak for everyone. Some of the fanbase might go out of their way to purchase a copy legitimately, but I doubt the majority will. So that just leaves us with a small group of people who fit the game's niche, refuse to emulate Earthbound, and want it so badly it factors into their decision to buy a $300+ console.
> 
> Considering that Nintendo doesn't even think the games can sell on their own merits (Mother 3 never even left Japan), I really doubt that Nintendo puts much stock in this at all.
> 
> It's better for the brand if Nintendo offers it to as many Nintendo fans as they can. The more platforms it's available on, the more people can play the games - and, perhaps, the more the fanbase can grow. That seems like a better move for the future of the franchise than locking it to one console to draw a demographic that may not even exist.


Oh, I agree with you. I'm just saying that if someone truly IS insistent on buying the game, it's arguably a better deal for them to just go ahead and drop an extra $50 or so for a system that will allow them to play said game, plus a bunch of others. Again, devil's advocate.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 18, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I agree with you but... comparing fanbases to Hitler and Mussolini, really? Serious, much?


 
I was just making a ridiculous metaphor to show that one evil does not make another evil less evil.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 18, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Miiverse is a damn powerful tool to communicate with developers such as Nintendo, seems like it's the only place they'll actually listen to us. First they changed the 50Hz EU VC releases BS thanks to complaints, then Ubisoft quickly got to hear how people were disappointed by the delay (for better or for worse) and now they decide to release Earthbound because of Miiverse fan input!
> 
> Hopefully they'll continue to utilize Miiverse as one of their main feedback sources.


Actually on the zelda community page, I posted "who wants link to the past 2" about 2-3 months ago and got many likes.  I wonder if someone finally granted me a wish, because not even Santa did when I was little


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 18, 2013)

Earthbound >>>>>> Majora's Mask


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 18, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Earthbound >>>>>> Majora's Mask



BLASPHEMY!! FANBOY LIES! FANBOY LLLIIIEEEES!


----------



## earlynovfan (Apr 18, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Earthbound >>>>>> Majora's Mask


Oh boy, Them's fightin' words. I'm neither an Earthbound or Zelda Fanboy. But this is going to get cray.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 18, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> BLASPHEMY!! FANBOY LIES! FANBOY LLLIIIEEEES!


 
What, are you saying that fanboys lie? On the internet? Nah, you must be mistaken. Fanboys _never_ lie, nope, not one. Not even among Final Fantasy VII fans. 



earlynovfan said:


> Oh boy, Them's fightin' words. I'm neither an Earthbound or Zelda Fanboy. But this is going to get cray.


 
You mean it isn't crazy already? Gee, and here I was thinking all this bickering back and forth on what game was better was a daily occurrence. How wrong I was!


----------



## raulpica (Apr 18, 2013)

emigre said:


> Not really cos it's true. Shin Megami Tensei>>>Earthbound/Mother


I'm still on SMT1 and I have to say that I like MOTHER more than SMT right now. I still have to play if, 2 and 3, but I will as soon as I finish the first one.


----------



## emigre (Apr 18, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I'm still on SMT1 and I have to say that I like MOTHER more than SMT right now. I still have to play if, 2 and 3, but I will as soon as I finish the first one.


 
The first SMT games are horribly dated (SMTI, 2 and If) particularly regarding game mechanics and features. Play an hour of MegaTen 1 and compare it to Strange Journey and the difference is night and day. Even Persona hasn't aged well (though I love game) Persona 2 Innocent Sin on PSX is first game in the series which I'd say doesn't have these problems. The PS2 game onwards and you're swimming in fucking goodness.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 18, 2013)

If you're really telling me you'd buy a wii-u for a game that's gonna be about 5$, you're insane. 
That's like buying an iPad to play angry birds.


----------



## Dork (Apr 18, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Earthbound >>>>>> Majora's Mask


 
ow, that hurt


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 18, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> What, are you saying that fanboys lie? On the internet? Nah, you must be mistaken. Fanboys _never_ lie, nope, not one. Not even among Final Fantasy VII fans.



Hmm... my original bad joke has been countered by a well crafted staire...


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 18, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> ow, that hurt


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 19, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Earthbound >>>>>> Majora's Mask


It BURNS us, Precious! IT BURNS USSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> It BURNS us, Precious! IT BURNS USSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


Alas, my plan worked!


----------

